# Ridiculous customer complaints



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

Today I had a customer return a meal (on the menu it says crispy skin salmon), because the salmon has skin on it. Geez....


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

bwahahahaaa....probably thought Crispy Skin Salmon was a type of salmon like Sockeye or King.

"The Crispy Skin Salmon, a native of the South Pacific. This fish has the rare distinction of hauling itself onto land to sun itself on the beaches of tropical islands. Due to the similar texture and color of its skin it was thought to have been originally related to the Crispy Skin Trout, found in and along the banks of isolated streams of Southern California."


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Personally witnessed by myself at a buffet:

"Oooh, what's this?"
"Smoked salmon M'am"
"Oh. Does it taste, like, you know, fishy?"

What do you say? No, actually it tastes alot like chicken?


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I had a customer INSIST that I put banana in a hazelnut chiffon cake I made for her. I don't even keep bananas or banana flavoured ANYTHING in the shop.

Same customer orders another cake...insists that that cake was not the same as the one I made for her last time. I tell her it is indeed the same cake. She says no--the last one was TALLER.

Same customer orders yet another cake....insists that this cake was not the same as the previous cake she purchased from me. I was VERY thorough in getting all the details from her because I KNOW she is a pain in the rump. She wanted strawberries for a garnish. So I loaded that thing up to the gunnels with strawberries...it was most definitely banana free....it was tall....it had strawberries....What's her beef? The last cake had a few strawberries dipped in chocolate! 

I give up.

This is the same customer who doesn't want butter or sugar in anything because it's "too rich" but goes nuts for my pecan pie tarts (no pun intended). One of us is insane...and I'm sure it's not me!

Don't even get me started on the vegan nutter (no offence to vegans but this lady truly was nuts) and the stunt she pulled at the last restaurant I worked for....


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

My baker's assistant gave me a great line for the pain in the rump cake lady....when she says that this cake is not the same cake as the last one I can say "No--this is a different cake. You ate that cake. You can't have your cake and eat it too!"


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

hAD A PATRON ORDERED BLACKENED REDFISH. She sent it back because she did not like the darkened color?????????? I told waiter to tell her she was guilty of discrimination.


----------



## rivver (May 13, 2009)

Steak Tartar and Tuna Sashimi sent back because it was raw and I swear to you they asked if I could make the Steak Tartar Medium!!!! and and also fully cook the Tuna.

I guess the cracker barrel doesnt serve Steak Tartar?=)


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

While working at a place near Atlanta, I got an order for a well done Filet but the guest wanted no Char and not butterflied. Considering this was a 14oz filet and the thing was dang near 4 inches think I tried to explain that it would be virtually impossble to not get any char, especially using the grill we had.....wood fired.....and not butterflying it. Still insisted but I figured out how to get this done and sent it out. This thing was beautiful, for a well done steak that is . Just a light marking but it took all sides to do it. 

They sent it back and said it was too rare and wanted it fixed. I swear there was not a lick of pink to this steak....but the catch was that the guest insisted on a new steak. Now I'm a firm believer that the guest is always the reason but this time I about lost it. Unfortunately the owner insisted that we accomodate them. 

So...... I threw a new steak on. Now, I didn't do anything that would be seen in a movie on Comedy Central like "Waiting" but I did, out of spite..... destroy the steak allbeit by cooking method but that's it. I think this was also the only time I ever did this but there was a rough time at that place with ending up working 18 hours a day for the 3 days prior and then3 fights with ownership about various things that day..........

We had a microwave. Only one, as I hated them, but we needed to heat desserts. Owners insisted too. I marked the steak, nuked it (won't say how long  ) and then refinished it on the grill.

This thing looked like a grey, shriveled up hockey puck. Delivered it personally to the guest, waited for the guest to cut into it and asked if it was okay. Guest said that was fine. 

Later on, the server said the guest sent compliments to me for making the very best steak they had ever eaten.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I had one customer ask me if I had any vegan free desserts. And yes, I can honestly say that all of my desserts are PEOPLE FREE. Honestly....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

long ago and far away, a guest complained about the stringy melted emmenthaler on the french onion soup....? it's not parm, it has elasticity.

My favorite are the ones that don't like something and haven't tried it yet.

Nuked steak, right up there with deep fried.....
I was once a recipient of a nuked prime rib, Natichodoes LA circa 1983.....there's a jeune si quoi that only a microwave contributes to texture of proteins.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

I'm quite surprised that anything other than a new steak was an option. The code in most municipalities requires that once an item leaves the kitchen and is served, it cannot be returned to the kitchen for additional preparation and re-serving. This is, to the best of my knowledge, immutable code everywhere, if the item has been touched, in any manner, by the customer.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Steve, this was 16 years ago in 1993. The business standards and health codes regarding returns hadn't gotten that far yet. We even had recook/refire tickets to make sure the food wasn't sent out to the wrong table by mistake. Back then, steak was one of those things you brought up if it wasn't to the guests liking, replated and sent it back out. 

Although not to early in my career...it was early enough that I hadn't come to the conclusion that I would just fire a new one, no questions asked. Although I will say that most other dishes...ie; salads, sands, pastas and apps were all re made. Just part of a personal and industry learning curve. It's just about a guarantee that most anyone who started in this business after 1995 would be shocked at what we were able to get away with back then.
Thinking back......I know I am .....just a bit. :lol:


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

"Steve, this was 16 years ago in 1993. The business standards and health codes regarding returns hadn't gotten that far yet...."

Gee, as a "fry cook" in 1969, I knew better than to "recycle" food that went out to a table!

Even "wrapped" crackers, butter, bread baskets, etc., were discarded.

It is beyond my comprehension that ANYTHING that leaves the kitchen for service could possibly end up anywhere other than the TRASH!


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Really?
You've never had a guest ask for a steak to be cooked just a little longer, and then accomodated that request?
That's hardly what I think of when I hear the phrase "recycle food".
Recycling, at least to me, would mean giving the returned food to a _*different *_customer.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Gee, it's just the way the business was back then and my experience in the Chicago and Atlanta markets. It's not like I'm making this sh!t up. 
Pete, I started in this business in 1977, back then every hotel and just about every restaurant I worked at, (as a busboy to dishwasher to line cook) even a premier place like the Stouffer's in Oak Brook IL had a recycle bucket at the dish table for butter, cracker packages and if it were the case....1/2&1/2 containers. They started to disappear more in the 80's with awareness to food contamination thanks to NIFI and local codes but there were common-place in those markets. There were even some hold outs until the early 90's....if I remember correctly McKendrick's steak house in Atlanta Georgia had a butter bucket and they opened in 1995 but I was just a Sous at that place and it wasn't my policy. Having just been let go as the Exec of another place I kinda needed the job to....let's see.....pay for my condo and food maybe. So.............:look: 

My father, who actually was an Aircraft Mechanic by training and trade (and a dam good one for over 50 years with UAL), took a second job as the night manager/cook just after they went on strike in the very early 70's. The place was called The Little Corporal. It was in the United of America building in the downtown Chicago Loop. The stories he told me made my stomach turn as a little kid and then found them to be true when I actually went to work.

Personally, I hated many of the standards back then and when I started to work in positions I could affect change, I did so. But as a busboy /dishwasher or Utility cook....... if I wanted the work and experience, I didn't buck the system..... that is unless I wanted be unemployed and or see the business end of a plate, hotel pan and even knives that the Chef would have conveniently thrown for even suggesting that we didn't recycle his precious butter or peeling and scraps. He!!, we even had slop buckets in the coolers for onion, carrot, celery, tomato, potato scraps as well as beef trim chicken bones/skins scraps for stocks. Again, it was just the way it was back then and part of my point......... what we got away with.

There is no way I am condoning the return of food to a guest and God forbid a different guest now or in the last 20 years unless it was the policy of the owners or my superiors or a general and local industry practice. It's all part of a leaning curve and..... In fact.... something I explained in the second paragraph of my post.
Then again, I guess, even in 1969.... Californian's were just leaps and bounds ahead of us lowly then Midwesterner and (then and now) Southerners. :smiles:

Oh yeah! My apologies to Eloki, the original poster and starter of the topic. I had no idea that a simple off the cuff comment and background to a story of something that happened umpteen years ago would have derailed the original topic. I'm done with this one.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Not a personal one, but i overheard my best friend in the ladies toilet telling someone how she was enjoying my hen night dinner ( I'd taken all my girlfreinds to a steakhouse in my home town.) 

She was applauding the starter, but complaining bitterly that her peppered steak was "Far too peppery"

Just as well i was sitting down or id have pee'd myself laughing

That was 18 years ago... I've since discovered that one can ruin a peppered steak if the incendury powder is not separated from the ground pepper first.

If ur readin this Jan, sorry I took the p(*&*


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

We had a lady recently return a salad because there was lettuce in it and a customer who was allergic to chocolate ice cream request chocolate sauce on her vanilla ice cream.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh I remember a couple more......well maybe ridiculous requests more than complaints.......

Had a guest order a baked French onion soup.....no onions please. 

I cooked an omelet for Gene Simmons once...back in 1993. I was at a place at Colony Square in Atlanta. He wanted all egg whites with a ton of veggies but absolutely no oil. Not even food release. Same with the hash browns. Took me 6 tries to get the dang thing out of the pan in a condition that even closely resembled an omelet. Finally I walked the omelet out to the table and explained to him what it took. He said he was ****ing with me and just wanted to see if there was a Chef that could get it done. He said I was the first and invited me to sit with him for a while. Made the effort entirely worth it!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

for what it's worth, 1979 in Memphis fine dining.....we had a butter bucket, that's were clarified butter came from.

And waiters would eat reminants off guest's plates.....unless the customer was a kid or aged, something about spitting on the food. 

I've seen local STL resturants refire an underdone steak......this is even in the new millenium.


----------



## sultan123 (Jun 12, 2009)

This really wasn't a complaint, but I have to mention it because it was an absolute riot. One sunday night, I was forced to work the line because everyone called in sick. I work at a Sushi bar, and basically all the line cooks in the kitchen do is fry up tempura and make simple apps. When we do shrimp tempura, we use shelled Tiger shrimp, but with the head on. (we feel its more authentic that way.) Anyway an elderly couple about in their late 60's ordered the shrimp tempura. I prepared it and sent it out. Next thing I know the server comes back into the kitchen and tells me that a customer would like to see me. So i went into the dining room and asked the gentleman if he had a problem with anything. He said to me, "Sonny, this dish looks beautiful, but I cant eat anything that's looking back at me." His wife then replied, "that isn't what you said in the bedroom last night". 

I hit the floor.


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

Customer writing on the comment card, that the 300g rare black angus Scotch Fillet he requested was the fattiest, and therefore worst quality steak he ever had....


----------



## lbgchris (Jun 24, 2009)

asdasd


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Reminds of the times when we would use the ends of bread loaves under our bacon and sausage for a breakfast buffet.
Occasionally this bread would disappear.
MMMM, grease soaked heels, yum yum.

Once, I had a waitress tell me that a customer wanted to speak with me.
When I got to the table this obviously overly intoxicated man told me that he ordered a porterhouse steak.
I looked at his plate, and there was a porterhouse on it, so I said "yes, it looks like you received what you ordered".
He angrily said that it wasn't a porterhouse.
His wife put her hand on his wrist, obviously trying to calm him (poor women, she looked like this happens often).
He said that he was a butcher for 30 years, and he knows what a porterhouse looks like, and this wasn't one, a porterhouse doesn't have a bone.
So, in my nicest manner, I said "well, I don't claim to know everything, but isn't a porterhouse from the same cut as the t-bone, with the strip loin on one side, and the tenderloin on the other, and as the tenderloin gets larger that's what determines if it's a proterhouse or a t-bone?"
He said yes.
So I said "well, excuse me, but if that's what it is, and it has no bone, what keeps the two cuts of meat together?"
He just stared at me.
I asked if there was anything else I could do for them, then promptly went back to the kitchen.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Shrimp Cocktail returned because it was cold

NY Strip, no mashed potatoes, sub extra steak (double slap on the forehead for the server that actually put the order through)

Various requests for "well done but no char"

Various situations that involved a guest not liking or being allergic to something that was clearly described and detailed on the menu.

I served a well done steak to a guest, and she saod "I don't want to hurt your feelings, but can I get some A-1 sauce?" I was thinking to myself "Too late, you already did when you asked for it well"

Request for a full rack of lamb to be cut into individual chops and grilled well done. Sent back because she wanted it charred. Sent the chops out charred and black all over. She loved them.

Request for a rack of lamb to be "extra well" done. Dish sent back because it was "overcooked".

I'll post more when I think of them.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

That's great!  I'll have to remember that. Can you sub the fries for Lobster tails?:smoking:


----------



## amorthermador (Jun 30, 2009)

It is like people forget to read when they are out...and then they think it is okay to act like dummies!!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

did have a lady ask for our seafood louie (shrimp, dungeness crab and smoked salmon with the usual mixings) no lettuce or veges, sub seafood. 

She did say she didn't care what it cost, so i did some quick math (menu price x2) and cheerfully served it. She paid, left a $10 tip and ate there for luch once a week and ordered the same thing untill the menu changed. Almost the one and only time where doing something off menu and charging appropiatley for it paid off.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Don't get me started on the people that split an entree, want each half of the protein at a different doneness, each wanting a different 1/2 order of veggies, starch, and sauce.


----------



## sultan123 (Jun 12, 2009)

This is why most restaurants charge a fee for splitting an entree because of cheapskate dumbasses like this. "Yes, we'd like to split a New York Sirloin; I'd like mine almost medium rare and my wife would like hers well done, but not too well done, but not too charred, but also not too burned. I'd like mine with a half order of steamed asparagus, and mashed potatoes, but I want the potatoes to be made with sour cream instead of butter, and my wife wants the mashed potatoes to be made with butter, but no sour cream and she wants her asparagus grilled with a little olive oil and lemon juice." 

Yes, this really happens.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

One of the more annoying customer complaints I had came on a Chateaubriand. The customer wanted it well-done but not charred, for starters. The Chateaus we served were cut from a very large section of a pretty good sized tenderloin, so of course I groaned at the 1/2 hour it would take to cook it. I did cook it to his specified temp (and verified with my Thermopen) only to have him send it back as too well done. I advised the server I'd make him a new one but it would take another 1/2 hour. This time I sent it out MW and he loved it.

At the same place I had a server ring in an order for a med-rare 12 oz sirloin. She warned me that the lady told her she often sends the steak back a couple times because she's picky about her MR. I procede to cook it to the specified temp and send it out; predictably it's returned as not done enough. I cook it (yeah, the same steak) a bit more, same result. After about 4 times it's MW, verging on Well, and the customer is delighted. This demonstrates that the customer isn't always right, is sometimes an idiot, and also that she'd have better luck if she had even the faintest idea what temperatures mean before she just pulled one out of her ***.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I've had people order and send back textbook medium steaks and ask for them to be well done now.

Also getting back to the split plate thing. People also do it for breakfast. "Coffee and hot tea for us please. Can we get the All-American breakfast, split. 1 egg over hard, the other poached. I want bacon, she wants sausage. Can you get me grits instead of hash browns, and she wants oatmeal instead also. Oh Oh, white no butter for me, wheat with butter for her."

All of this trouble and their check is a whopping $10.35, leaving $11 on the table and walking out.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I loved the one about the extra grease for the onion. Can't wait to tell the guys at work. I had someone send back hot wings the other night because they were....spicy!? We do not plate entrees separately if someone wants to split. They order what they want and we give them an extra plate as I won't be responsible for "he got the good end of the steak". I wouldn't dream of cutting a steak in 1/2 and cooking it two different ways. We used to have a plate charge (previous manager's idea) which I dropped due to the economic times we are in. We have a promo where if you come in on your birthday you can get anything on the menu at 1/2 price as it's an incentive to bring people in and people usually celebrate their birthdays with other people, so we come out all right in the end...usually. We had a couple and their kid come in one night. One had a birthday and they ordered a seafood platter and an extra side of fries with two extra plates. Three people ate that meal that cost them $12.50. That's how we make the big money, catering to people like that. The extra plate thing is intended as a courtesy to older people who don't eat much. The ones who split because they're tight can go somewhere else with my blessing. They're not worth the trouble. I know I'll catch heat for that opinion, but we have limited seating and they're not worth the space they take up. I used to tend bar at a place that was back to back with another bar. I used to get all these jerk cusomers who would come in and they always had drink chips but acted like they'd never been there before, so how did they get the chips? Finally found out that my buddy who worked at the other bar would come down on his day off and buy drink chips from the place I was at. Whenever he'd get a problem customer, he'd give them a chip for the bar I was at and send them down to me. Then he'd sit and laugh about it. Too bad we can't do that. Give chips to the tight wads and send them over to the competition!


----------



## sultan123 (Jun 12, 2009)

This is an example of my favorite situation. You go out of your way to satisfy customers (after all, they are the reason why we have jobs, and i respect that and appreciate that....most of us dedicate our entire lives for this profession, because well, we love it. Of course, most of our customers don't know the **** we live through working in a kitchen, but then on the other hand, no one pointed a gun at our head and forced us to work in this profession. So i guess the best attitute to have about these akward situations is to just "grin and bear it" The funny thing about most of these customer complaints is that most of these dumb-asses are repeat customers. So even though they may fry your nerves, just remember, these are the same people who go home and attempt to fry an egg and end up burning it, thinking that they did a wonderful job. This reminds me of one time on a very hot summer day last august, where it was 100+ degrees plus humidity, I was the only chef working that shift, and a server asked me to speak with a customer because she had an issue. As it turned out, it had nothing to do with the food, but rather the temperature of the dining room. She thought it was too cold. I explained that it was extremely hot outside and we had to turn on the A/C to full blast because it was miserable in the kitchen (as well as in the dining room). She insisted that she didn't care and told me to turn the A/C off. So I did. Then I turned the heat on.........to full blast. We have not seen her since.


----------



## greasetrap (Jul 7, 2009)

lessee...the first place i worked was a pretty upscale joint on Lake Michigan. had a customer come in and order a 24oz T-bone with the strip side mid rare and the sirloin side well...same place, a guy wanted his strip dry and crunchy...we had a 15-minutes-or-it's-half-price policy...so after 5 minutes in the nuker, 5 in the deep fryer, and 3 minutes on the grill for marks, he gave my boss and i each a $20 tip for being the first ones to get it right. i've got many others, but it's too much to type out on my phone whilst driving.


----------



## treehugger057 (Mar 6, 2009)

Med well ya can I get that a little pink? Can I get my MR filet butterflied? 
I had someone return my house soup( a creole whiskey shrimp soup) saying it was spicy! It says on the menu a cayenne spiced creole soup! 

You just cant help some people!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh man, I love the people that order (and servers that actually take the order) "Medium, no pink".

Also the margin of doneness from medium to medium well is rather minute. Just pick one or the other and stick to it. I dont see the point in ordering medium to medium well.


----------



## greasetrap (Jul 7, 2009)

...or the guy who orders his eggs over hard, then sends em back cuz the yolk's broke and cooked hard? and let's face it...there's really no way to screw up country fried steak. ya throw it in the fryer till it floats, slather it in country gravy and charge the defib paddles...yet i've had em sent back for being underdone. so i did what any self respecting line cook would do in that situation...i threw another one in the fryer, went to the bathroom, smoked a cigarette, got something to drink, chit chatted with one of my regular customers, and then went in to plate it up...**** thing wasn't even sizzling anymore...it was just sitting there floating, staring up at me like "what?"


----------



## ljokjel (Jul 1, 2009)

I really hate you guys right now for your timezone. Wish I could stay up all night/ to read/write and so on....
But its 4:47 right now.. 
BTW: When your steak is going "What?", its probably done. Medium+


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

When I cooked at the cafe we had this one customer who had to find fault every time she came in. One time she ordered a southwest sandwich made a ton of mods to it (subbbed out cheddar for feta, asked for no mayo just chipotle sauce... and on) and at the end of the meal said it was the driest sandwich she had and she could barely eat it because it was so spicy. The owner brought her plate back to me, told me what she said and said... she really had a hard time with it look at the CRUST she left behind! It was true.. this person had eaten the entire sandwich but for a little bit of crust.

Fast forward a few months... she comes in again and orders etc. I had to jump on cash because the servers were super busy. So I wash my hands and go back to cooking. I had the unfortunate pleasure of serving her table and she said to me.. you should wear gloves... to which I responded, Ma'am while gloves give the illusion of safe food contact, they are a closed environment and that is just a breeding ground for bacteria. I was my hands constantly and I can tell you that my hands touching your sandwich are much cleaner than either the gloved hands and the surface of the gloves or my hands after I remove the gloves.

After that she shut up and never complained again when I was in sight!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

We had a good one this week.. lady asks for eggs poached medium.. sends them back because they're too runny.. .we remake, she sends them back again and this time server says.. maybe you would prefer them poached well.. we poach them well and she is happy! People!! I sooo could not be a server!


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I find that to be a regional thing. I like my eggs over medium which is just past over easy because I want the whites cooked but the yolk fairly runny. I had a friend who ordered them medium and would complain they were too runny. What she wanted was over hard but don't break the yolk. Or what people around here actually call med. well. If I go somewhere where the cook is from a south central or southern state, they will make over medium eggs the way my friend likes them. I've learned to order over easy but make sure the white is cooked. Avoids me getting upset when I get a rubbery egg with a hard yolk.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i had a customer request an entire meal with out any salt, then complain 'it was bland'...


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

No salt would do that do a meal!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I snickered at this one because last week I had a special order for an omelet made just that way. I fired up the teflon pan on the stovetop (all of the grills are seasoned with margarine and they wanted no traces of margarine at all with it) and waited till it got nice and hot before I dropped the omelet on it. Flipping it went reasonably well considering I was using the silocone turners we use for crepes and then I arranged it nicely on the plate so it resembled an omelette, garnished it and sent it out to the table. The server came back and told me that the customer had enjoyed their omelette and it was the best one they had ever had in a restaurant. That made my day for sure!!


----------



## cthompson (Sep 8, 2009)

Its very easy to mark your steak and finish in the oven. I don't know why the dreaded well done steak is such an issue. It never takes a well done steak longer than 20 mins to cook at 450 (which is what we keep our oven at). Microwaves dry steaks out. Ovens make you a well done hero.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I work in a breakfast place and I dread getting a steak and eggs order. It's not that I can't do the steak properly and get it out on time, it's that the people who work on the station that does the steaks don't quite grasp anything besides shoe leather when it comes to meat. And honestly I do not blame them... I blame the former KM (and you see I said former...lol) for not taking the time to teach them the proper way to do things. I know how to cook a steak because I have more experience than they do and well that is fine but it doesn't do any good when I am at the other end of the line on the egg station and he just didn't see the point in teaching them how to do things properly. 
Sorry this turned into a rant... today was a little (alot) stressful and it was that station that stressed me the most.


----------



## treehugger057 (Mar 6, 2009)

I had a 10 year old girl return a perfect MR filet. She said it was over-cooked. What kind of parent lets a 10 year old send back a perfect 30$ steak? The owner took out another MR steak and made her cut it in front of him to make sure it was ok. No complaints then of coarse.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

We had a good one yesterday. This pair of ladies walks in about five minutes before closing and chain policy is that we serve food until closing. They were given the menu and they ask the server (in a VERY snotty manner) if THIS was the whole menu..server says yes they are really snarky. (our menu is five freaking pages...whaddaya want???) So they order.. and were rude when the server brought their meals, rude when they asked for more dressing andbest part.. they STAYED till 4:30... an hour and a half after closing. I think people who walk into a place within an hour of closing (with the exception of a food court place or fast food outlet) are ruder than rude. I hope they tipped the poor server!


----------

